# It's the final countdown



## oppy (Jan 13, 2020)

Well, 7 days from now we'll be parked up in Portsmouth awaiting our Tuesday morning ferry to Santander. After one abortive trip and a year or so of dodgy health we are finally on the brink of a 9 week trip down through Spain and into Portugal and we are getting kinda excited in quite a silly juvenile way. The van is still a shed, albeit a tidy one, with no hot water or heater, so with thanks to Graham and Kath and all our wonderful friends here (and those who have helped sort out the satnaggy stuff for me) who have offered advice and guidance, Sue and I offer grateful thanks. Hopefully I'll be able to offer the odd update via my mifi thingy or Macdonalds free internet, but if you do not hear from me after April3rd, contact Sue for the funeral arrangements.

Ta my friends

Peter


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 13, 2020)

oppy...enjoy your trip and hope you get some beautiful weather and lots of wonderful memories........take care..your a gud un


----------



## oppy (Jan 13, 2020)

trixie88 said:


> oppy...enjoy your trip and hope you get some beautiful weather and lots of wonderful memories........take care..your a gud un


Trixe88, 3 times, it must be love. If I survive and Sue doesn't, can we come to some kind of arrangement ??????

Sorry it's just me being typically silly, thank you for your good wishes
Peter


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 13, 2020)

Good luck with your trip, hope you have a good time.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 13, 2020)

Have a great trip Peter and Sue, we have been delayed but I hope to be on my way soon, making me jealous now


----------



## The laird (Jan 13, 2020)

Safe travels to you both pedro make sure you have a bottle or two of red on me
hope you have a trouble free time and you both stay healthy
all the very best from jockland mate
regards Gordon


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 13, 2020)

Have you room for one of the little people,have a good time .


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm going to stock up with booze, now I know that both you and Terry are heading down here.
They way, I'll be sure to have supplies in hand, if you both drink the Algarve dry.
Safe, boring travels .
I'll organise some good weather for you..


----------



## oppy (Jan 13, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Have you room for one of the little people,have a good time .


There's always room for a little mick, I have a closet full of them


----------



## oppy (Jan 13, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> I'm going to stock up with booze, now I know that both you and Terry are heading down here.
> They way, I'll be sure to have supplies in hand, if you both drink the Algarve dry.
> Safe, boring travels .
> I'll organise some good weather for you..


Tell us where you are and Sue and I will help you with your alcohol problem, and anything that we cannot manage, Tezza and Mags will do the tidying up afterwards. Failing that--------------------------------------------------------------Lets party


----------



## winks (Jan 14, 2020)

Great news Peter. I hope Sue and yourself have an excellent trip. Considering a trip later on taking in the Moto GP in Jerez and the F1 in Barcelona so I’ll be keeping an eye on your updates. 

It’ll be interesting to see if you can effect an escape from the Duro with a fully functioning liver. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 14, 2020)

Have a wonderful time and make some good memories.x


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 14, 2020)

oppy said:


> Tell us where you are and Sue and I will help you with your alcohol problem, and anything that we cannot manage, Tezza and Mags will do the tidying up afterwards. Failing that--------------------------------------------------------------Lets party


Just PM us, If you find yourselves West of Tavira/ East of Faro.
That should give us chance to hide the good stuff .
You'll be very welcome.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 14, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Just PM us, If you find yourselves West of Tavira/ East of Faro.
> That should give us chance to hide the good stuff .
> You'll be very welcome.




Watch him Peter, he'll have the linings out of your pocket.


----------



## oppy (Jan 14, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Just PM us, If you find yourselves West of Tavira/ East of Faro.
> That should give us chance to hide the good stuff .
> You'll be very welcome.


Ta we are staying at Loule for the month from the 28th of January


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 14, 2020)

Have a great time both of you


----------



## REC (Jan 14, 2020)

@oppy getting excited for anything is not juvenile, and planning adventures and smiling at silly things is what keeps you young at heart! I dread being unenthusiastic, time to bury me! 
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 14, 2020)

oppy said:


> Ta we are staying at Loule for the month from the 28th of January


We're at Santa Catarina on the N270, East of São Bras.
Don't tell Terry.

ps.
If you could squeeze in a box of Yorkshire Tea Bags, that  be easily converted into local wine...
Can you buy Yorkshire tea, your side of the Pennines?


----------



## oppy (Jan 14, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> We're at Santa Catarina on the N270, East of São Bras.
> Don't tell Terry.
> 
> ps.
> ...


Of course we can, 1bag per bottle, no problem,!,
Seriously though, no problem and we'll even throw in a pack of Northumbrian blend too.


Terry and Mags don't read this post please, you'll get me in to trouble


----------



## oppy (Jan 14, 2020)

REC said:


> @oppy getting excited for anything is not juvenile, and planning adventures and smiling at silly things is what keeps you young at heart! I dread being unenthusiastic, time to bury me!
> Enjoy your trip!


At our age it's great to get a tad juvenile and a bit moist in the nether regions too plus I have a degree in daft (foot in mouth too !!)


----------



## oppy (Jan 14, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Watch him Peter, he'll have the linings out of your pocket.


Yes, but he's kinda cute though


----------



## oppy (Jan 14, 2020)

The laird said:


> Safe travels to you both pedro make sure you have a bottle or two of red on me
> hope you have a trouble free time and you both stay healthy
> all the very best from jockland mate
> regards Gordon


Typical flamin jock, have a bottle or two on me he says, so where's the brass eh?? Do I have to send the bill?
Oh dear, a scary thought ! Gordon are you going to meet us and do the highland glass fer glass shuffle,  tried that once and a couple of days later I woke up


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 14, 2020)

oppy said:


> There's always room for a little mick, I have a closet full of them


Im an iron rod.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 14, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> If you could squeeze in a box of Yorkshire Tea Bags,


A *BOX!!!!!!, *I could probably stretch to a few tea bags but you do remember I am from Barnsley don't you?




I suppose I could bring a box if I have to


----------



## oppy (Jan 14, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> A *BOX!!!!!!, *I could probably stretch to a few tea bags but you do remember I am from Barnsley don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Terrence that's cruel, have you no soul?? If you are going to clear what is left in the wine cellar after we have attacked it surely you must bring a couple of fresh ones


----------



## oppy (Jan 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Im an iron rod.View attachment 75643


I come from left footed stock based in Wexford, like I said, there's a closet full of them
and not one of them slat iarainn


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Im an iron rod.View attachment 75643


Oh a certain past member would be right back at you Trev,  hope his health is good


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bon voyage Oppy


----------



## The laird (Jan 14, 2020)

oppy said:


> Typical flamin jock, have a bottle or two on me he says, so where's the brass eh?? Do I have to send the bill?
> Oh dear, a scary thought ! Gordon are you going to meet us and do the highland glass fer glass shuffle,  tried that once and a couple of days later I woke up


Peter I still trying to get over parting a white and a red to you at the kelpies ,shock like that to a jock can take years to get over 
I tend to squeak when I walk


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 14, 2020)

Silver sprinter said:


> Oh a certain past member would be right back at you Trev,  hope his health is good


Not into it though,poor seamus wonder how he is.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 17, 2020)

oppy said:


> Oh Terrence that's cruel, have you no soul?? If you are going to clear what is left in the wine cellar after we have attacked it surely you must bring a couple of fresh ones


Maggy has now finally told me our destination is Portugal because she is fed up of being cold so I will start saving for some fresh ones, you will have to keep us all informed of your whereabouts Peter


----------



## oppy (Jan 17, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Maggy has now finally told me our destination is Portugal because she is fed up of being cold so I will start saving for some fresh ones, you will have to keep us all informed of your whereabouts Peter


 We are getting the early morning ferry to Santander on Tuesday and on arrival will amble down through Spain and end up on the Isle Christina for a couple of days--------------------Then we invade Portugal. We are booked for a month on a campsite at Loule from the 28th and after that we will wander up to the Duro and then on to Santander for the ferry home at the end of March getting back to the UK April 1st.
Sadly though this means that we may just bump in to the birthday boy seeing that we are in Portugal for almost all of March, ah well, yup, romin rog and his carer will be there too in March.


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 17, 2020)

Have a great time oppy it sounds fantastic.
I really like the sound of your trip.


----------



## oppy (Jan 17, 2020)

***** said:


> Please pass on our regards to Goretti at Isle Cristina aire. Goretti is the young Lady who Manages the place.
> Just tell her Graham and Kath from England
> We were there in September / October when her husband did the Paella
> Nearly forgot, Have a great time, hope the locations help


Will do, cheers Graham


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 17, 2020)

We are also leaving Tuesday Pm , down to Dover for a few hours sleep, then 10.00 am train on wednesday and  having another day just outside Calais , then make our way down to Spain at a nice leisurely pace , no rush , no stress  , no worries


----------



## spigot (Jan 19, 2020)

oppy, we are on the same ferry, might bump into you!


----------



## oppy (Jan 19, 2020)

spigot said:


> oppy, we are on the same ferry, might bump into you!


Oh dear, ah well, do try not to do too much damage    We're setting off tomorrow for a gentle amble down to Portsmouth and then spend the night on the car park. We are easy to find, just look for the muckiest tin tent and you'll probably have found us-R30 PPY on a 20+ year old Lunar Roadstar


----------



## oppy (Jan 19, 2020)

jeffmossy said:


> We are also leaving Tuesday Pm , down to Dover for a few hours sleep, then 10.00 am train on wednesday and  having another day just outside Calais , then make our way down to Spain at a nice leisurely pace , no rush , no stress  , no worries


Enjoy it Jeff, by the way, was the mic ok?


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 19, 2020)

Soooooo jealous, but do have safe and happy travels and keep us informed as to your adventures


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 19, 2020)

IN





oppy said:


> Oh Terrence that's cruel, have you no soul?? If you are going to clear what is left in the wine cellar after we have attacked it surely you must bring a couple of fresh ones


Just caught up with this thread..

And counted the number of tea bags on Maggie's line..  You're bragging !. Terry.
Flash bu99er !

 No decent, thrifty Yorkshire woman would have that many teabags in circulation at the same time... They might get nicked.
Barnsley..?
Being from North Leeds, anyone living South of Wakefield,  (which is on the  outskirts of North London )  .. is  a Cockney Millionaire.
Have you got the van packed and ready , Peter ?


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 19, 2020)

oppy said:


> Enjoy it Jeff, by the way, was the mic ok?



Yes the mic was great Peter , thank you . Hope you have a great trip also , and you never know we could bump into each other on our trip and enjoy a natter and some red stuff . Take care


----------



## The laird (Jan 19, 2020)

Hope both you  folks oppy and Jeff have a great ,safe,and trouble free time and I’m as jealous as sin but time shouldn’t be toooooo far away for us
we were just saying today about getting set up this year then rent house out and sell eventually ,ourpkan is to get a bit of one o my kids then put along cabin in situ so we can pop off and back to suit us


----------



## oppy (Jan 19, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> IN
> Just caught up with this thread..
> 
> And counted the number of tea bags on Maggie's line..  You're bragging !. Terry.
> ...


Yup, bags is packed as is the travelling booze and we are heading for the old customs house weatherspoons pub to eat and park up before heading to the ferry port later on to overnight for the morning ferry


----------



## spigot (Jan 19, 2020)

oppy said:


> Yup, bags is packed as is the travelling booze and we are heading for the old customs house weatherspoons pub to eat and park up before heading to the ferry port later on to overnight for the morning ferry



Don’t know The Old Customs House Wetherspoons pub in Portsmouth.
We have the Isambard Kingdom Brunel, the Sir John Baker or the Sir Alec Rose, all Wetherspoons pubs.
We will be having a beer  in the Admiral Drake on the Rudmore roundabout which is less than 5 mins walk to the ferry, it’s a good pub which does fair food, it’s also close to our parking spot at the car park at the causeway to Whale Island.


----------



## oppy (Jan 19, 2020)

Ok folks, that's it. Bath and bed now. Tomorrow we'll squeeze in the last of Sue's junk and slowly drift southwards to the wet bit at the end, and after one of Mr Wetherspoons meals we'll park up for the night and then catch the early ferry to Spain. A fellow member has threatened to maybe bump into us with, I hope minimal damage, but it will be good to meet up with a fellow eejit. So my friends, I'll pop up occasionally with messages and the odd piccies If and when I am able to sort out the technology, but what I really must do is give thanks. To Terry, Graham and Kath, Paul and Jenny and everyone else who have offered encouragement to this daft old soul.
That's it mi owd luvs

Catch you when I can sometime twixt now and April
TTFN
oppy & carer (Sue)


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 19, 2020)

Safe travels Peter ...


----------



## winks (Jan 20, 2020)

Hope you and the Boss have a pleasant trip Peter.

Cheers

H


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 20, 2020)

Easy does it.
Go carefully.
Especially if you get into bad company at Wetherspoons. 
You know what these Diesel Gipsies are like.
Don't let them make you miss the ferry.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 20, 2020)

I have Peters address if anyone is looking for a camping spot for a few months


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 21, 2020)

Anybody seen or heard from The old boy ?
Did he make Wetherspoons?I
It's he still there? 
Did he get to  the ferry?
Has he got a good supply of sick bags ?


----------



## oppy (Jan 21, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Anybody seen or heard from The old boy ?
> Did he make Wetherspoons?I
> It's he still there?
> Did he get to  the ferry?
> Has he got a good supply of sick bags ?


No, yes, yes, and less of the old boy thing, I'm sensitive and am easily hurt!! So if you really want the T bags, marmite and mustard powder, remember that I can always add delivery charges


----------



## oppy (Jan 21, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> I have Peters address if anyone is looking for a camping spot for a few months


And I know of one in Donnington too 
Touche


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 21, 2020)

oppy said:


> No, yes, yes, and less of the old boy thing, I'm sensitive and am easily hurt!! So if you really want the T bags, marmite and mustard powder, remember that I can always add delivery charges


Drive carefully, Peter.
That's a valuable cargo you have with you.. and Sue, too.
Hope your journey is go fun, interesting and relaxed.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 21, 2020)

oppy said:


> No, yes, yes, and less of the old boy thing, I'm sensitive and am easily hurt!! So if you really want the T bags, marmite and mustard powder, remember that I can always add delivery charges



Put the mustard powder in his pile cream Peter and the Marmite in his eye drops. He loves it he does.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 21, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Put the mustard powder in his pile cream Peter and the Marmite in his eye drops. He loves it he does.


It's no problem, either way...
There in identical tubs.
Without my specs, I can't tell the difference..
They both seem to work any road up.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 22, 2020)

hi guys if your coming down through france i should check your weather forecast storm gloria made landfall in southern f france overnight and it’s a four day job so might be worth swinging over to the atlantic coast down through nantes & Bordeaux either that or park up & hunker down


----------



## Linda (Jan 22, 2020)

Preliminary sorting of the van has started ....  just waiting on the dreaded driving licence!  We hope to be away by next weekend  But nothing booked yet.  We plan to go through France towards Perpignan for a change but depends on the weather...  all very flexibl.


----------



## oppy (Jan 22, 2020)

Update, off the ferry and time to set the satnag..........blessed Europe maps gone...oh poo. The poi s are there but not the damned maps. Fortunately I brought the car one as a backup that my dear friend here inserted duplicate files, and now we're parked up I'm going to chill out and drink a bit, then throw the blessed thing down the van 
Bother


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 22, 2020)

Have you not got round to buying one of those new-fangled smart phones, yet.?
Very flat, with a glass screen, looks a bit like a miniature TV set .
They come with cracking , up to date maps.
If you turn your location on, they can act like a sat Nav... 
And get you just as hopelessly lost as the real thing.
Hope this helps .


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 22, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> hi guys if your coming down through france i should check your weather forecast storm gloria made landfall in southern f france overnight and it’s a four day job so might be worth swinging over to the atlantic coast down through nantes & Bordeaux either that or park up & hunker down



I'm near Montpellier and there's no issues with the weather other than a bit of rain...


----------



## REC (Jan 23, 2020)

oppy said:


> Update, off the ferry and time to set the satnag..........blessed Europe maps gone...oh poo. The poi s are there but not the damned maps. Fortunately I brought the car one as a backup that my dear friend here inserted duplicate files, and now we're parked up I'm going to chill out and drink a bit, then throw the blessed thing down the van
> Bother


Glad it wasn't just me! Updated our Garmin sat nav before leaving and somehow got wrong maps , no western Europe! Put in F for France and was offered Finland, S...nothing. Have used Google maps on phone to get to portugal, where a friend sorted it out for me!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 24, 2020)

looks like gloria is just missing you chris rolling up through marseille & monaco you’ll just get three days of rain if your on the fringe


----------



## oppy (Jan 24, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Have you not got round to buying one of those new-fangled smart phones, yet.?
> Very flat, with a glass screen, looks a bit like a miniature TV set .
> They come with cracking , up to date maps.
> If you turn your location on, they can act like a sat Nav...
> ...


Bloomin eck, don't you ever give up? I've been walking around with 4d in my hand and still can't find one. You must realise that inside this late 20 year old there dwells the sharp brain of a 3 year old. 
Anyway, not only has the campernag gone menopausal, the blessed fridge has joined it. So now we have no heating, no hot water, and an ever growing list of failed stuff, but what the heck, we're English and made of tough stuff. 
We are at a cool aire at Caceres, below Salamanca.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 24, 2020)

Keep that upper lip  stiff, Peter.
Do you need the services of Campercare, who finely fettle fecked vans . On the N125, West of Faro. If you had a good satnav, it would be a doddle
They also have a mobile unit , visiting the campsites.
If you want me to contact them on your behalf.. Just give me a list of your problems and the details of the your unit model numbers.
If you can struggle through to the campsite.. they might be able to get the parts and bring them to you.
Keep hold of your 4d.. you might need it.
It's all part of the Motorhomimg adventure.
Don't worry about us, we've put 800 litres of fresh rainwater into our cisterns.
So no shortage of tea mashing water.
Enjoy Caceres.. take a stroll up to the lovely historical centre and posh shopping streets.
Fingers crossed


----------



## oppy (Jan 24, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Keep that upper lip  stiff, Peter.
> Do you need the services of Campercare, who finely fettle fecked vans . On the N125, West of Faro. If you had a good satnav, it would be a doddle
> They also have a mobile unit , visiting the campsites.
> If you want me to contact them on your behalf.. Just give me a list of your problems and the details of the your unit model numbers.
> ...


Thanks Paul, I shan't charge delivery now, anyway it's piddling down now, off to Zafra in the morning


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice place..
Only visited it once.. lovely views.
Had to stay longer than we'd planned. the key broke off in the ignition.. .
Another adventure..
Are you sure there's nothing I can do to help..?
Hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 25, 2020)

At your age oppy it's probably not a good idea to title a thread "the final countdown"


----------



## oppy (Jan 25, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Nice place..
> Only visited it once.. lovely views.
> Had to stay longer than we'd planned. the key broke off in the ignition.. .
> Another adventure..
> ...


At the moment, no, but thanks. You can always adopt me


----------



## oppy (Jan 25, 2020)

Asterix said:


> At your age oppy it's probably not a good idea to title a thread "the final countdown"


Just be careful pal


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 25, 2020)

Cannot believe you headed off on your trip with no hot water or heating !


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 26, 2020)

They're from Lancashire . Hard as nails.
They are used to living without mod cons.
.
Any Idea when you'll be gracing us with your presence, Peter..?
( I know that's a daft question to ask a wildcamper ).
I need to make sure the Champagne is properly iced.


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 26, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> They're from Lancashire . Hard as nails.
> They are used to living without mod cons.
> .
> Any Idea when you'll be gracing us with your presence, Peter..?
> ...


Lancashire? You mean High Peak or are they immigrants like us lol


----------



## oppy (Jan 26, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Lancashire? You mean High Peak or are they immigrants like us lol


I'm a lad from Lanky,but Sue is a Cheshire softie.


----------



## oppy (Jan 26, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> Cannot believe you headed off on your trip with no hot water or heating !


We don't need all the comforts of home, this is an adventure, if it's cold we wrap up, for hot water we boil a kettle. Telly  is a no no, we have videos and music plus games, so what's the problem?


----------



## oppy (Jan 26, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> They're from Lancashire . Hard as nails.
> They are used to living without mod cons.
> .
> Any Idea when you'll be gracing us with your presence, Peter..?
> ...


Heading over the border on Tuesday, I'll let you know 
Peter


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 26, 2020)

Take it easy...
We're bothering the medics on Tuesday, but free after that.
Have you got one of those special corkscrews, for opening vintage champagne... We must have left ours behind, 20 years ago..
Only just missed it.


----------



## oppy (Jan 26, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Take it easy...
> We're bothering the medics on Tuesday, but free after that.
> Have you got one of those special corkscrews, for opening vintage champagne... We must have left ours behind, 20 years ago..
> Only just missed it.


I don't need a especial corkscrew for vintage plonk, I just caress it lovingly, speak lovingly to it, twist the bit of wire and then the excitement built up after all that causes the cork eject by itself


----------



## oppy (Jan 26, 2020)

REC said:


> Glad it wasn't just me! Updated our Garmin sat nav before leaving and somehow got wrong maps , no western Europe! Put in F for France and was offered Finland, S...nothing. Have used Google maps on phone to get to portugal, where a friend sorted it out for me!


I typed in Portugal and got Poland, typed in Spain and got not recognised. I too tried the update before we left, strange thing is though, if I scroll through the poi s and click on the location and it actually works although in unfathomable way, but the car one is the safer option


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 26, 2020)

oppy said:


> We don't need all the comforts of home, this is an adventure, if it's cold we wrap up, for hot water we boil a kettle. Telly  is a no no, we have videos and music plus games, so what's the problem?


Nothings a problem ?
Everyone to their own, personally my days of roughing it for want of a better word ended long ago. If I didn’t have all the facilities / tech in my motorhome that I have at home I wouldn’t bother. But that’s me, we are all different. Hope your trip goes well.


----------



## oppy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ah well, it seems that this may be the final countdown. Sue's health problems have raised their ugly head again. We are going to give it a couple more days and if we cannot stabilise things we'll shoot of to Santander and then back to glossop by the sea


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2020)

I sincerely hope that isn’t the outcome peter.my love to sue and swiftly feels better


----------



## oppy (Feb 6, 2020)

channa said:


> I sincerely hope that isn’t the outcome peter.my love to sue and swiftly feels better


Thanks Andrew


----------

